# Le nouvel Ibook G4, un portable plutôt féminin?



## sarouman (30 Novembre 2003)

Je suis nouveau dans le monde du mac. Je viens d'acheter le nouvel ibook, dans le but de disposer d'une machine stable, d'une bonne autonomie pour taper mon travail de doctorat en bibliothèque.

Mon amie a vu mon nouvel Ibook l'autre jour, et l'a trouvé très "féminin". Cela nous a beaucoup fait rire, et discuter du rapport masculin/féminin dans le monde consumériste actuel.

 J'ai répondu qu'à mon avis que non, que le nouvel ibook n'avait rien à voir avec la première version pleine de couleurs qui avait déclenché l'ire de Mr. Dvorak, journaliste à PC World.

Pensez-vous aussi que le Power bokk vise plutôt la clientèle mascline et le Ibook une clientèle plus "féminine".

Merci de vos avis

Bien à vous

Sarouman


----------



## decoris (30 Novembre 2003)

moi ce que je peux te dire, c'est que l'ibook il attire les filles!

elles le trouve super beau, pratique, léger, etc... bref, elles regardent, elles sont attirées par lui!

après c'est à toi de leur montrer que c'est pas un pc de fille, en l'utllisant!


----------



## Mordred (1 Décembre 2003)

Salut à tous,

Dans son ouvrage sur les objets techniques, le philosophe Georges Simondon faisait une grande différence entre la manière d'aborder la technique entre homme et femme.
Dans le monde de l'informatique, les femmes sont très sensibles au design et très franchement, au niveau design rien ne vaut un Apple. Très souvent mon PB 12" est l'objet de compliments de la part de collègues féminines qui le trouvent très beau et qui ont envie de l'essayer (un peu comme avec moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).

Plus sérieusement les sociologues démontrent que l'idée de puissance de l'objet n'est pas le premier critère d'appréciation pour les femmes. Une théorie un peu macho raccorde l'importance qu'accorde la femme au design technique à son souci d'harmonisation qu'elle a dans la sphère domestique ("Oh chérie ! Viens voir ces bô rideaux !" -"Attend deux secondes je lis les specs du nouveau powerbook, il a l'air génial"), il ne faut pas qu'un objet vienne jurer avec le reste.

Ciao a tutti

Mordred


----------



## WebOliver (1 Décembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> moi ce que je peux te dire, c'est que l'ibook il attire les filles!
> 
> elles le trouve super beau, pratique, léger, etc... bref, elles regardent, elles sont attirées par lui!
> 
> après c'est à toi de leur montrer que c'est pas un pc de fille, en l'utllisant!



Y a qu'à demander à Foguenne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour l'iBook actuel, je ne trouve pas qu'il fasse particulièrement féminin. Il y avait eu une polémique avec le premier iBook, que certains comparaient à une trousse de maquillage..

L'actuel est joli et il plaît, Mordred a bien expliqué les rapports féminins et masculins différents par rapport à un objet.


----------



## JPTK (1 Décembre 2003)

Et si l'ibook est féminin, je suis prêt à mettre des jupes demain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



De plus, cela voudrait dire qu'il est subtile, beau, charmant, sensible... dans ce cas, c'est le MAC tout entier qui est féminin... même le G5 l'est comparé à un PC.

Ca me fait toujours penser à ce mec qui se plaignait dans un forum parce que ses collègues lui disaient qu'il avait un ordi de fille... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on atteind des sommets parfois quand même... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon comme malheureusement la femme gagne moins dans nos sociétés que l'homme et que l'ibook est moins cher, on pourrait imaginer que Apple aurait l'intention de viser principalement la cible féminine.

A mon avis, c'est surtout un portable entrée de gamme... donc petites bourses ?


----------



## jeremiecroupotin (1 Décembre 2003)

Moi, j'ai toujours craqué pour le design des macs

chuis pas une fiiiiiiiille......


----------



## WebOliver (1 Décembre 2003)

jeremiecroupotin a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai toujours craqué pour le design des macs (...)



Moi également... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<ul type="square">[*]Magnifique design
[*]Système d'exploitation ouvert, compatible, fiable, simple et puissant à la fois
[*]Et puissance certaine de la machine[/list] 

Que demander de mieux!


----------



## decoris (1 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis, c'est surtout un portable entrée de gamme... donc petites bourses ?



RHOOOO, qu'est ce qu'il ne faut pas entendre!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et les femmes alors????


----------



## jeremiecroupotin (1 Décembre 2003)

Ce qui est mrrant, c'est cette tendance qu on les utilisateur de pc a tuner leurs grosses boites à pizza.

La semaine derniere, un pote etait tout fier de me montrer sa tour tunée. Je m'explique, c'etait une grosse caisse grise sur lequel etait collé un bout de plastique bleu clair devant et sur le coté une plaque plexiglas qui montrait des entrailles qui aurait fait vomir Gargantua (des fils et des fils partouts). Le tout etait arrosé d'une belle lumière bleu provenant d'une néon bleu installé à l'intérieur de l'engin.

Et v'la le gars qui se met à comparer cette chose avec mon bel imac 350Mhz. l'es fou.... Je lui ai fait une belle comparaison entre une belle BMW mini et une espece de gros GMC (le meme que dans Agence Tout Risque) tout tuné (aileron, néon, DEL, peinture de guerre...)qui etaient garé devant chez moi...

il a pas trop compris, on est pas du meme monde....


----------



## melaure (1 Décembre 2003)

Ils ne se rendent pas compte que leur truc c'est comme ces soi-disant "sculptures modernes" où le soi-disans artiste fait un tas d'immondice avec tout ce qu'il trouve par terre et veux comparer ça à une sculpture de David ...

La notion de beau est vraiment particulière à chaque être ...


----------



## MaxRS (1 Décembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> La notion de beau est vraiment particulière à chaque être ...



Exactement j'ai vu sa en cours de philosophie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je ne pense pas que l'ibook soit un "protable feminin"
Il est vrai que les femme sont plus sensible a l'esthetique mais il faut dire que l'ibook dechire niveau esthetique
De plus il est fiable et puissant 
Il a tous d'un grand  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et c'est pourquoi je pense qu'il attire toutes sorte de public


----------



## JPTK (1 Décembre 2003)

> Il est vrai que les femme sont plus sensible a l'esthetique



[mode gros macho] Il est vrai qu'à défaut de comprendre l'intérêt technique de la machine, faut bien qu'elles s'intéressent à quelque chose [/mode gros macho]


----------



## MaxRS (1 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> [mode gros macho] Il est vrai qu'à défaut de comprendre l'intérêt technique de la machine, faut bien qu'elles s'intéressent à quelque chose [/mode gros macho]


----------



## Biroman (1 Décembre 2003)

Moi je ne pense pas que l'ibook soit forcément un portable pour les femmes.
Par contre, ce qui me parait assez evident c'est que dans la gamme des portables apple, l'ibook c'est la maman.
Et les powerbooks ce sont les males
Ce qui explique (pour ma part  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) pourquoi j'ai plus été séduit par l'ibook...
Je le trouve plus attachant, par son look, sa sensibilité, et ses faiblesses aussi.


----------



## semac (1 Décembre 2003)

Biroman a dit:
			
		

> Moi je ne pense pas que l'ibook soit forcément un portable pour les femmes.
> Par contre, ce qui me parait assez evident c'est que dans la gamme des portables apple, l'ibook c'est la maman.
> Et les powerbooks ce sont les males
> Ce qui explique (pour ma part
> ...



euh mais j'ai pris un Ibook moi vous croyez que c'est le côté poitrine rebondie qui m'a séduit ?


----------



## Sir (1 Décembre 2003)

Oui !!!! Coquinou, va


----------



## semac (1 Décembre 2003)

enfin moi ce que je trouve super sexy (enfin si on peut dire ça d'un ordinateur) c'est la pomme qui s'allume sur le couvercle !!
z'adore ça hihihi


----------



## antmuc (1 Décembre 2003)

De manière générale, je pense que l'iBook s'adresse à un public qui accorde plus d'importance à l'esthétique qu'à la puissance... donc peut-être les femmes, mais je pense aussi que les choses évoluent et que de plus en plus d'hommes "osent" afficher leur iBook.

Après je pense que le choix iBook/PowerBook est plus une question d'argent que d'esthétique, non?

Et puis MacOS X avec son noyau unix et les possibilités qui en découlent, s'adresse aussi à un public type informaticiens, donc plutôt masculin...


----------



## semac (1 Décembre 2003)

Je crois que le premier critère de choix est effectivement financier !
car le PowerBook est peut-etre moins "sexy" mais très class ! et la je crois qu'il s'agit plutot d'une différence de statut social que homme/femme en effet les plus jeunes ou branchés préféreront sans doute l'Ibook, en plus il est moins cher et les gens plus ages genre trentenaire cadre préféreront les PowerBooks quoi que faisant partis de la deuxième classe j'ai pris un Ibook mais il faut tenir compte du ratio prix/intérêt, en effet je n'ai pas besoin d'une machine aussi puissante et équipée chez moi donc pas la peine de lacher près de 2500 à 3000 euros (oui je veux du 14 ou 15" et non du 12").


----------



## Marcus (1 Décembre 2003)

En tout cas, moi ma copine adore mon ziBook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



elle me le pique des qu'elle peut...


----------



## WebOliver (1 Décembre 2003)

Marcus a dit:
			
		

> (...) elle me le pique des qu'elle peut...



Quelle coquine! Elle te pique pas trop fort quand même?


----------



## semac (2 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Quelle coquine! Elle te pique pas trop fort quand même?



Moi z'aimerait bien qu'elle me pique ma copine !! mais pas mon zibook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## BC20 (2 Décembre 2003)

Où est l'emplacement pour le rouge à lèvre dans le ibook et pour le tipex pour les blondes équipées d'un ibook


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Y a qu'à demander à Foguenne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mon iBook 14' que j'ai donné à ma copine depuis que j'ai mon Alu15' avait beaucoup plus de succès auprès des filles que mon AluBook.

Ma compagne par exemple adore les iBook et  l'ALU12' (elle en veut un depuis que TomTom est passé avec le sien à la maison. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) elle le trouve hyper classe, sexy. Elle trouve l'alu15 trop imposant.

Des collègues quand j'ai ramené mon Alu15 au boulot, m'ont dit: "tu n'as plus ton ordinateur blanc, il était plus beau" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













En conclusion:
Echange Alu15' super performant contre iBook12' super sexy.


----------



## Zitoune (2 Décembre 2003)

Et contre un iBokk 14" ?


----------



## WebOliver (2 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (...) elle le trouve hyper classe, sexy. (...)



C'est vrai, en plus il dessine hyper bien Tom-Tom...


----------



## Mickjagger (2 Décembre 2003)

Au moment de sa sortie, l'iBook etait plus arrondi que le Titanium. Comme il n'existait qu'en 12" a l'epoque il etait aussi beaucoup plus compact. Le plastique blanc brillant était inédit en dehors de l'iMac G3 Snow. Donc a l'époque il n'avait pas forcément une touche plus féminine mais incontestablement un côté "electronique grand public" très affirmé, avec le minimum de boutons pour rester simple. En tout cas face à un portable IBM noir au look tank et pas forcément très subtil (genre masse brute designée a la hache avec quelques loupiotes, a la limite fonctionnel ok), un iBook est forcément moins "viril" mais perso je trouve pas que cela soit un défaut, bien au contraire!
Apres au sein de la gamme Apple actuelle, ca se complique... les designs d'Apple sont tout simplements plus subtils que chez des tas d'autres marques. Je confirme que les filles trouvent l'iBook assez chouette en général ("il est joli ton ordi").
Malgré tout, j'ai l'impression que les filles sont peut etre encore moins nombreuses en proportion sur Mac que sur PC. En fait je pense que pas mal de filles qui ne s'y connaissent pas se laissent conseiller par des mecs pour leurs achats informatiques, et dans ce cas là, ca rate pas, a 90% ca finit en PC...
Dommage, le mac est pourtant la machine royale pour les débutant(e)s et qui leur permet vite de progresser facilement.

Bon allez, une note encourageante, j'ai une amie etudiante qui va investir dans un iBook, son ecole (une boite de pub tres equipee en mac) leur fait des reducs a pratiquement -20% semble t'il. Jusqu'a present elle avait un vieux PC a la masse, je sens qu'elle va bien sentir la difference.


----------



## Kittynui (2 Décembre 2003)

www.macskinz.com la coque rose

    Ca c'est un alubook féminin... comme le mien !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bah.. soyez pas jaloux les mecs


----------



## mercutio (2 Décembre 2003)

ma petite contribution:

Voilà quand je suis revenu avec mon ibook G4 800 (ça fait bien 3 ans que j'avais envie d'un mac neuf mais jamais le rapport qualité/perf/prix n'avait été intéressant), ma copine n'a pas été enchantée du tout, elle ne comprend pas comment on peut mettre autant d'argent dans ce genre de machine (et pourtant je lui ai expliqué que c l'un des moins chers du marché). Alors qu'il soit beau ou pas (elle le trouve quand même joli pour un portable) elle s'en fout...elle a un pc au boulot et le soir elle ne veut plus voir d'ordi (je la comprends)

Sinon je l'ai montré à des potes lors d'un réseau pciste et ils m'ont dit: Ah c celui de la pub avec mini-moi (je n'ai pas relevé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  comme quoi l'ibook 12" n'a rien à envier avec l'alu 12" ) et l'ont trouvé bien joli/sympathique. 

Ils ont été refroidi quand ils ont vu qu'il n'y avait pas d'entrée son, que battlefield n'existait pas sur mac et que UT 2003 tournait à 8 fps...on ne peut pas leur donner tord...ce sont là  c gros défauts...

Sinon moi je l'aime beaucoup et à ce prix, il vaut la peine...(la seule "bonne affaire" du catalogue d'Apple je pense)


----------



## dany (3 Décembre 2003)

ayant besoin d'un petit portable en plus de mon mac de bureau,
juste pour mettre une soixantaine de photos de produits pour les montrer à des clients, j'ai choisi il y a une semaine à la fnac un iBook 12, que j'ai laissé en version standard et pour environ 1100  (réduct adhérent et paiement 3 mois sans frais) j'ai un outil de travail parfait : les photos, grace a iPhoto passent dans un format proche du 18/24 en diaporama, ou alors en vue par vue et le résultat est bluffant pour les gens.
Le plus beau de l'histoire, c'est qu'un client m'a téléphoner pour me dire qu'il avait tellement apprécié mon iBook qu'il avait été s'acheter le même à la fnac ! résultat : que du bonheur !


----------



## Macounette (17 Juillet 2004)

C'est un vieux sujet, je sais (je l'ai trouvé en faisant une recherche).  :rose: 

Je ne sais pas si l'iBook est forcément "féminin" mais à moi il me plaît :love: et comme par hasard je suis une fille...  

Je pense qu'effectivement les femmes sont nettement plus sensibles à l'argument esthétique, tandis que pour beaucoup d'hommes, c'est le côté force brute, performance  (ou puissance calculée en GHz ) qui est primordial à ses yeux. Un homme trouvera "beau" une bestiole horrible (alias PC) qu'il fera tourner les entrailles ouvertes pour y caser des ventilos supplémentaires mais c'est  _la machine de la mort-qui-tue_ côté puissance... :mouais: Mais bon y'a des exceptions partout, y'a qu'à voir les hommes de MacGé  :love: qui sont charmants et sensibles, puisqu'ils ont un Mac


----------



## powerbook867 (18 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est un vieux sujet, je sais (je l'ai trouvé en faisant une recherche).  :rose:
> 
> Je ne sais pas si l'iBook est forcément "féminin" mais à moi il me plaît :love: et comme par hasard je suis une fille...
> 
> Je pense qu'effectivement les femmes sont nettement plus sensibles à l'argument esthétique, tandis que pour beaucoup d'hommes, c'est le côté force brute, performance  (ou puissance calculée en GHz ) qui est primordial à ses yeux. Un homme trouvera "beau" une bestiole horrible (alias PC) qu'il fera tourner les entrailles ouvertes pour y caser des ventilos supplémentaires mais c'est  _la machine de la mort-qui-tue_ côté puissance... :mouais: Mais bon y'a des exceptions partout, y'a qu'à voir les hommes de MacGé  :love: qui sont charmants et sensibles, puisqu'ils ont un Mac




Et pourquoi moi, qui adore les filles, je préfère le powerbook à l'Ibook ?  Dommage que Sigmund n'est plus de ce monde ....


----------



## naas (18 Juillet 2004)

Euh  vous avez remarqué ? ... l'auteur du fil.... il n'a jamais re-posté et le fil en est a deux pages


----------



## gootch (19 Juillet 2004)

Ce Qui Est Beau Qui A De La Classe Ou Qui Ressemble A Un Bijou N'est Pas Forcement Pour Les Gonzeisses !!!!!!!


----------



## netgui (19 Juillet 2004)

C'est vrai que ma copine (Mac Opine, bon je sors) )craque depuis que j'ai mon iBook 


  Deux supers trucs de dragueur en fait:
  - avoir un petit bébé dans les bras et s'en occuper tendrement
  - avoir un iBook et s'en ocuper tendrement

 Les deux cumulés c dangereux car la batterie de l'iBook chauffe tellement que ca pourrait bruler le nouveau né,et le nouveau né risquerait de s'oublier sur le petit ordi blanc.

  Le blanc ce sali plus vite ceci dit.
 Mais tout de même le plus beau c'est la petite pomme lumineuse sur le boitier qui prend tout son sens dans la pénombre...alors là c l'effet frime assuré, un peu comme les néons sur la vitre arrière d'un caisse customizée.


----------



## Macounette (19 Juillet 2004)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> Ce Qui Est Beau Qui A De La Classe Ou Qui Ressemble A Un Bijou N'est Pas Forcement QUE Pour Les Gonzeisses !!!!!!!


 oups, un oubli.... c'est réparé


----------



## netgui (19 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> oups, un oubli.... c'est réparé


 Lolifié Macounette !!

 Je regarde tes points disco...ton statut: "Macounette invite les filles à danser sur le Dance-floor"!!!

 T bien une nana non? C'est énorme!


----------



## Macounette (19 Juillet 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Lolifié Macounette !!
> 
> Je regarde tes points disco...ton statut: "Macounette invite les filles à danser sur le Dance-floor"!!!
> 
> T bien une nana non? C'est énorme!


 Ah tiens, j'ai changé de statut, j'avais pas remarqué... 
  Oui, je suis une nana... une vraie ! 
  Tu fais bien de le dire, je vais me plaindre auprès du comité  c'est tendance machiste et discriminant pour les femmes, ce système disco !


----------



## netgui (19 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens, j'ai changé de statut, j'avais pas remarqué...
> Oui, je suis une nana... une vraie !
> Tu fais bien de le dire, je vais me plaindre auprès du comité  c'est tendance machiste et discriminant pour les femmes, ce système disco !


 Une seule solution..hop un coup de boule... pour te faire sortir de cette position facheuse !


----------



## chagregel (19 Juillet 2004)

Bon les mickey, la discution sur les points disco est la . 

Quand aux forums de rencontre, j'en connais pas     :hein:  :rateau: 

Bref, tout ça pour dire qu'un p'tit retour au sujet nous ferait pas de mal


----------



## Macounette (19 Juillet 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Une seule solution..hop un coup de boule... pour te faire sortir de cette position facheuse !


 ouh que c'est gentil ça :love:



			
				chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Bon les mickey, la discution sur les points disco est la .
> 
> Quand aux forums de rencontre, j'en connais pas     :hein:  :rateau:
> 
> Bref, tout ça pour dire qu'un p'tit retour au sujet nous ferait pas de mal


 désolée chef  le f'rai pu


----------



## netgui (19 Juillet 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Bon les mickey, la discution sur les points disco est la .
> 
> Quand aux forums de rencontre, j'en connais pas     :hein:  :rateau:
> 
> Bref, tout ça pour dire qu'un p'tit retour au sujet nous ferait pas de mal


 Oui donc nous disions donc... Ah oui l'iBook plutôt féminin...

 Dans ce cas l'ipod aussi est féminin parceque design sensiblement identique...

 Un forum de rencontre masi c pas une mauvaise idée du tout ça... gentil iBook cherche souris sans fil...


----------



## chagregel (19 Juillet 2004)

Noooonnnn......      :rateau: 


Le powerbook est beaucoup plus sexy, la preuve :


----------



## netgui (19 Juillet 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Noooonnnn......      :rateau:
> 
> 
> Le powerbook est beaucoup plus sexy, la preuve :


 C'est une photo de Macounette?

 Ah oui c'est vrai que c'est sexy..;et si on regarde bien il y a un effet d'optique, on peu voir apparaitre un Powerbook aprés 5 secondes ;


----------



## chagregel (19 Juillet 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> C'est une photo de Macounette?



   

Ok, c'est open discussion alors, happy hours et tou le tralala     :rateau: 

Non mais bon elle a l'air vraiment plus attirée par un pb en tout cas, faut que je retrouve des photos


----------



## woulf (19 Juillet 2004)

En revanche, le fonds d'écran est à vomir


----------



## netgui (19 Juillet 2004)

Un fond d'écran ou ça??? y'a un ordi sur cette photo?

D'autres photos du même genre c'est chouette en effet, c'est la nouvelle campagne de pub pour switcher?


----------



## Macounette (19 Juillet 2004)

Dites, les garçons, j'ai cru comprendre qu'on était censés rester dans le sujet...  alors z'allez arrêter de fantasmer oui ?


----------



## netgui (19 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Dites, les garçons, j'ai cru comprendre qu'on était censés rester dans le sujet...  alors z'allez arrêter de fantasmer oui ?


 Heu il a dit "open bar", il faut pas me dire ca 2 fois 

 G soif au fait... Pourquoi y'a pas de bière au boulot???? !!!! snif


----------



## chagregel (19 Juillet 2004)

Non il a dit Happy Hours   

On va dire jusqu'a .... Euh... 15h30


----------



## netgui (19 Juillet 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Non il a dit Happy Hours
> 
> On va dire jusqu'a .... Euh... 15h30


  Ah oui oupsss je m'emporte...

 Recentrons le sujet au fait:

 L'iBook féminin ok mais alors le nouvel iPod j'aime aps du tout son look!
 QUoi comment ca c pas le sujet mais heuuuu !!!


----------



## Sinkha (19 Juillet 2004)

Je préfère le Powerbook 17 il est plus sensuel.:love:  Ne pas mettre toutes les filles dans le même panier.  

Le IBook je le trouve moche moi


----------



## appleman (19 Juillet 2004)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> Ce Qui Est Beau Qui A De La Classe Ou Qui Ressemble A Un Bijou N'est Pas Forcement Pour Les Gonzeisses !!!!!!!


ca y est...vous l'avez vexé! faut pas le dire mais il a un ibook! aie...! 
allez gootch avoue qu'il fait gonzesse ton portable...lol


----------



## fausto (20 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
Le sexe des anges, vaste question...


----------



## powerbook867 (20 Juillet 2004)

Sinkha a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère le Powerbook 17 il est plus sensuel.:love:  Ne pas mettre toutes les filles dans le même panier.
> 
> Le IBook je le trouve moche moi



A chacun ses goûts ....


----------



## netgui (20 Juillet 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> A chacun ses goûts ....


 Et puis tout est relatif...c'est toujours plus beau qu'un IBM portable ou pire un Dell (gros et laid)


----------



## powerbook867 (22 Juillet 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Et puis tout est relatif...c'est toujours plus beau qu'un IBM portable ou pire un Dell (gros et laid)



ah ! pour ça tu as raison...


----------



## Macounette (22 Juillet 2004)

De toute façon, quelqu'un qui préfère un Dell à un iBook faut qu'il aille con-sulter au plus vite


----------



## netgui (22 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, quelqu'un qui préfère un Dell à un iBook faut qu'il aille con-sulter au plus vite


 Anecdote non croustillante:

 hier je regarde le PC portable Compaq de mon colloc pour voir si je peux lui pluger de la ram vite fait. j'ai été horrifié par la laideur et la grosseur de la machine qu'il acheté il y a un an maintenant, plus cher que l'iBook. (bon ok ca fait trés snob mais c comme ça, c mochissime)

 C pas un portable c'est un transportable et quand on le soulève ca craque de partout tellement le poid est mal réparti dans la coque.

 Donc plusieurs réactions:
 - la beauté c'est important mais pas pour la plupart des gens qui sinon acheterai un Mac ( à prix équivalent). C'est dire à quel point la propaguande "le mac c'est pas compatible" est puissament ancrée dans l'inconscient collectif;
 - en plus de l'esthétisme, la densité compte aussi. Un ordi portable dense, compact monobloc est plus agréable à utiliser qu'un autre qui sonne creux par endroit qui grince et craque quand on le déplace. de ce point de vu l'iBook est superbe

 l'iBook est plus léger que le PowerBook 12" non? (pas certain)


----------



## yvos (22 Juillet 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Anecdote non croustillante:
> 
> 
> l'iBook est plus léger que le PowerBook 12" non? (pas certain)


non, je crois que l'ibook est un poil (de 100g) plus lourd...........

L'ibook marche bien au niveau design, mais j'ai plus l'impression qu'il est comparé à un objet fischer price qu'à un objet feminin... les momes en raffolent


----------



## chagregel (22 Juillet 2004)

iBook 12: 2,2 Kg
iBook 14: 2,7 Kg
PowerBook 12:2,1 Kg
PowerBook 15: 2,6 Kg
PowerBook 17: 3,1Kg


----------



## Macounette (22 Juillet 2004)

Je confirme, côté poids l'iBook 14" est quand même un peu palourde  :rateau:


----------



## netgui (22 Juillet 2004)

Vous rendez compte? Un iBook ca pèse aussi lourd qu'un gros Robert (je parle du dico) et pourtant...
Et sa se corne moins facilement tout de même.

Je me demande si les PB ne sont aps plus sensibles aux rayures que les iBook, entendez par là que les rayures sur un iBook se voient moins que sur un PB, me trompe-je?




Bon c quoi la différence entre le "gros Robert" et le "petit Larousse"? (à la réponse je sors)


----------



## chagregel (22 Juillet 2004)

Les anciens PowerBook peut être mais les nouveaux non.

Enfin, je compare avec mon iPod, il est beaucoup plus sensible aux rayures que l'Alu.


----------



## Macounette (22 Juillet 2004)

Je confirme, l'iPod c'est l'horreur en matière de rayures  je passe mon temps à le polir mais rien n'y fait.
Bien qu'apparamment fabriqué de la même matière, l'iBook me semble par contre plus résistant aux rayures...


----------



## yvos (22 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme, l'iPod c'est l'horreur en matière de rayures  je passe mon temps à le polir mais rien n'y fait.
> Bien qu'apparamment fabriqué de la même matière, l'iBook me semble par contre plus résistant aux rayures...


 
essaie de mettre plusieurs fois par jour ton ibook ou de le laisser se frotter à d'autres matériaux, tu vas voir comment il se raye vite


----------



## netgui (22 Juillet 2004)

Justement mon popod il est tout rayé, comment on fait pour le polir? Avec une fraise de dentiste, une moissonneuse-batteuse, une cireuse?

Bon alors mieux vaut avoir le petit Larousse dans la tête que le gros robert dans le C.. bon je sors c pas classe mais c'était en rapport... 

Clair que les anciens PB étaient de vrais honte, la peinture complétement décollée au niveau des poignets, les fermetures qui cassaient et qui grincaient, les nouveaux sont superbes.
Pour ce qui est des iBook il me semble que des rayures sur du blanc ce ne se voit que très peu a moins de le mettre sous une lampe avec le reflet...

Ce qui m'in pressionne le plus dans les porbale moderne c'est leur faculté à s'ouvrir se fermer s'ouvrir se fermer des milliers de fois sns s'user ni casser, c'est dingue la qualité du matos et des plastiques.


----------



## Macounette (22 Juillet 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Justement mon popod il est tout rayé, comment on fait pour le polir? Avec une fraise de dentiste, une moissonneuse-batteuse, une cireuse?


Va voir ce sujet dans la section iPod. Pour ma part j'utilise iCleaner, et même s'il n'enlève pas tout, c'est un bon produit.




			
				netgui a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est des iBook il me semble que des rayures sur du blanc ce ne se voit que très peu a moins de le mettre sous une lampe avec le reflet...


Je suis du même avis que toi, mais bon, ça se verra à l'usage en ce qui me concerne... faut dire je trimbale mon iBook nettement moins que l'iPod...


----------



## netgui (22 Juillet 2004)

Salut Macounette !

diantre ton statut a encore changé, je tourne le dos une journée et tu fais déjà sensation dans la cage du gogo, pas possible ça!

Tu vas voir que demain tu ne paieras plus ton champ, ouinnnnn je veux des coups de boules !!!! (car je veux du champ à l'oeil)


----------



## Macounette (22 Juillet 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> ouinnnnn je veux des coups de boules !!!! (car je veux du champ à l'oeil)


faut que tu passes plus souvent ici  sinon dès que j'en aurai en stock, je te raterai pas


----------



## netgui (22 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> faut que tu passes plus souvent ici  sinon dès que j'en aurai en stock, je te raterai pas



Idem pour toi et ce bon plan...bon on arrete sinon Chagregel :affraid:  va encore nous mettre à l'index  :rose:  


bonne nuit peuple de MacGé...


----------



## chagregel (23 Juillet 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> (...)bon on arrete sinon Chagregel :affraid:  (...)



  

On m'appelle pas Le Tyran pour rien


----------



## powerbook867 (25 Juillet 2004)

Bon, ma femme a un powerbook, et je confirme : c'est pas un homme.....


----------



## chagregel (25 Juillet 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ma femme a un powerbook, et je confirme : c'est pas un homme.....



Il nous faut des preuves     

====> Si vous me cherchez, je suis dèja dehors...


----------



## netgui (25 Juillet 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Il nous faut des preuves
> 
> ====> Si vous me cherchez, je suis dèja dehors...


 C'est pas Amanda Leer ta femme?

 =====> c'est par où la sortie?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2004)

ca vanne mechament dans le coin!!!


----------



## powerbook867 (26 Juillet 2004)

Oui, les vannes sont ouivertes.....


----------

